# It's a sad day in Vegas. Charging for parking is spreading



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ceaser's will begin charging at it's resorts in 2017. It will change the dynamics for us as we've always rented a car to get around. Renting a car will be more of a liability if we have to pay $10 to park everywhere we go. It may make us take a look at going somewhere other than Vegas.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...1749443c5e5_story.html?utm_term=.cdbbd30d5fb0


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2016)

We don't go often, but do have a three day stay booked in June on our way home from Yellowstone.  I've been semi-following news reports that some of the casinos are starting to charge for parking.  Will certainly make us more inclined to just take the Worldmark shuttle to the strip and then to limit ourselves to casinos within an easy walk of where they dump us off.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2016)

The only way LV will take notice is if enough people tell them why what they're doing is wrong. Make it an "I cancelled my vacation in Las Vegas because..." kind of thing.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 30, 2016)

We hardly ever venture out to Las Vegas strip and we will do that even less so now.  The only places we go to with somewhat regularity are Smith Center and Southpoint, and these 2 places have free parking.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm leaving tomorrow for a weekend trip, driving.  I plan on leaving the car parked and buying monorail passes, only visiting locations on the line.  I have a bogo coupon for 48 hr passes, I'm staying at HGVC Karen Ave.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 1, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> Ceaser's will begin charging at it's resorts in 2017. It will change the dynamics for us as we've always rented a car to get around. Renting a car will be more of a liability if we have to pay $10 to park everywhere we go. It may make us take a look at going somewhere other than Vegas.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...1749443c5e5_story.html?utm_term=.cdbbd30d5fb0



I always rent a car and drive everywhere. Time to start staying at Elara or the Flamingo timeshare and walk or take uber. I think the car rental companies will take a hit.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 1, 2016)

Have the monorail route improved since 2012, the route was very limited as I re


SmithOp said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow for a weekend trip, driving.  I plan on leaving the car parked and buying monorail passes, only visiting locations on the line.  I have a bogo coupon for 48 hr passes, I'm staying at HGVC Karen Ave.


call?

Have the monorail route improved since 2012? The route was very limited in my opinion as I can remember.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> We hardly ever venture out to Las Vegas strip and we will do that even less so now.  The only places we go to with somewhat regularity are Smith Center and Southpoint, and these 2 places have free parking.


AFAIK, the MGM properties are still offering free parking for locals.  Just scan your DL at the kiosk.


----------



## rboesl (Dec 1, 2016)

Been to Vegas many times. Never rent a car. Resorts have shuttles to at least 2 locations along the strip. From there taking the bus is the easiest and least expensive way to travel the strip. Day pass (24 hrs) is, I believe, $8 a person. Passes can be purchased for multiple days. All passes cover as many rides as you need during that time. No limit. Just need to return to shuttle drop points to get back to the resort.


----------



## Dori (Dec 1, 2016)

We have been going to LV for about 15 years. Our first several trips, we would spend lots of time on the strip, but now we pretty much do our gambling at the South Point, which is right next door to our favourite Lv timeshare, The Grandview.

 Barging for parking at the strip casinos is very greedy and bad for business, IMHO. 

Dori


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 1, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> AFAIK, the MGM properties are still offering free parking for locals.  Just scan your DL at the kiosk.


Good to know. Thanks!  What about Caesar Palace?


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Good to know. Thanks!  What about Caesar Palace?


I haven't actually read anything on Caesars....I am interested in the MGM properties for when I go to events at T-Mobile.  I have no interest in visiting Caesars properties.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 1, 2016)

I've usually got the vehicle, as it allows us some freedom to do some other things.  Last visit we went hiking and horseback riding.  Vehicle rental in vegas was usually cheap.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2016)

We use to go to Vegas at least 4 times per year. Then they started tightening up the gambling odds, doing away with "gamblers specials" at their coffee shops and making it more difficult to earn comps. They've even been talking about introducing drink comp tickets on the slot machines that kick out a free drink ticket once earned instead of the having waitresses walking the floors. All the changes they've made got us to cut our Vegas trips down from 4 weeks per year to 4 nights per year with those being over our anniversary.

We've discussed the new changes and looked at alternative destinations. What we will "probably" do is change from what's been our favorite resort these past three years, Elera, and move back to our home resort HGVC LV Strip. We can still rent a car and park at the resort for free, which will allow us the ability to reach Southpoint, which has some of our favorite restaurants, and the Stratosphere, which has better pay tables on their video poker. At this point neither of those casino's charges for parking. If we want to go someplace on the strip we'll use the bus to get us there.

Vegas has a large number of guests who drive in plus, with MGM, anyone achieving their first tier recognition level of Pearl receives free parking. I doubt parking charges will hurt their bottom line. The businesses that might feel the pain are the restaurants and shops but, that will depend on how many people actually drive from resort to resort. We use to take the car out daily and go to a different resort where we would shop and dine. Now, if I have to pay to park the car, there's less chance I'm going to any restaurant or shop at any store where I'll have to pay a parking fee, just to walk in. I'm not getting dressed up to ride the bus to go out to dinner and, I'm not a big fan of standing in a cab line. However, I'm VERY certain we're in a very small minority when it comes to Vegas tourists. Most of those we know who go to Vegas don't rent a car, take limo's or shuttles to/from the airport and either walk or take cabs when they go out. I just don't see this hurting Vegas to the point the casino's will change course. I believe they've spent time looking at their typical clients and know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Have the monorail route improved since 2012, the route was very limited as I re
> 
> call?
> 
> Have the monorail route improved since 2012? The route was very limited in my opinion as I can remember.



It goes from the convention center where we are staying down the east side of the strip to MGM.  We mainly want to go to the new Linq area, there is a stop at Flamingo.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2016)

Believe it or not, there are leeches that sit at a machine with a dollar bill in their hand, or with 1 credit sitting on a machine, waiting until a server rounds the corner to their slot bank before inserting the bill or hitting the Play button so they can give the appearance they are gambling and get free drinks.  The slot ticket idea is a good one from the perspective of my experience, because it would allow servers to focus on real players, resulting in faster service.  They can tweak the points requirement for a drink to make sure real players who are reasonable drinkers are well taken care of.  As to many of your other complaints, I agree.  Thank corporate financiers and investors.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 1, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> We use to go to Vegas at least 4 times per year. Then they started tightening up the gambling odds, doing away with "gamblers specials" at their coffee shops and making it more difficult to earn comps. They've even been talking about introducing drink comp tickets on the slot machines that kick out a free drink ticket once earned instead of the having waitresses walking the floors. All the changes they've made got us to cut our Vegas trips down from 4 weeks per year to 4 nights per year with those being over our anniversary.


I agree. 15 years ago, we'd go to Vegas 4-5 weekends a year. Back then, $10-15 blackjack tables were a lot, and there were plenty of $3-$5 tables to have fun at. 21 paid 3/2, and you could double any two cards. You didn't mind "newbies" at the tables when you were betting at these tables.

Now most of the strip casinos pay 6/5 on 21, hit on soft 17, restrict your doubling, use auto-shufflers, and have $15 limits at the lowest tables. You have to walk around in search of a $10 table and decent rules. Unfortunately, people at the lowest limit tables often have zero understanding of how to play, and blow up the table.  (Gotta love the people who cash in for $40 at a $10 limit table.)

We've seen dozens of empty $15-$25 tables at many casinos with no lower limits, even mid-week. Its a strange business model, although everyone claims that they know what they are doing. I'm no so sure with all the bankruptcies, etc.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 1, 2016)

We were in Las Vegas in October.  We are not big gamblers and we have gone every few years for entertainment.  I was disappointed that just about all the fun free things to do have disappeared.  And food prices have gotten much higher.  The first night we were there we wanted something fast and ate in the Miracle Mile mall.  Two burgers, two beers, a soft drink and a side order of tater tots were over $40 before tip.  And we were sitting on stools in the mall, not even in a restaurant.  We walk to just about every place we want to go on the strip, but if casinos start charging for parking, I would likely not stop by to make my deposits on the slot machines.  Maybe they wouldn't miss *my* business, but there are lots of older ladies in sneakers who would do the same.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 1, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> We were in Las Vegas in October.  We are not big gamblers and we have gone every few years for entertainment.  I was disappointed that just about all the fun free things to do have disappeared.  And food prices have gotten much higher.  The first night we were there we wanted something fast and ate in the Miracle Mile mall.  Two burgers, two beers, a soft drink and a side order of tater tots were over $40 before tip.  And we were sitting on stools in the mall, not even in a restaurant.  We walk to just about every place we want to go on the strip, but if casinos start charging for parking, I would likely not stop by to make my deposits on the slot machines.  Maybe they wouldn't miss *my* business, but there are lots of older ladies in sneakers who would do the same.


 
But prices have gone up everywhere. We eat out almost everyday and we notice that a casual lunch for 2 of us now costs about $40, before tips, compared to about $25 just two years ago.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 1, 2016)

I only play the slot machines and was really disheartened when they went coin-less everywhere. To me, just not as much fun as walking around with a cup full of quarters looking for a place to park my butt for awhile. Cliff learned his lesson on our last trip -- don't begrudge me the $200 I've set aside for the slots, because that self-imposed limit works.  Leaving the casino because he can't stand to see me "waste money" is much more expensive.   When we go to the shopping mall I have no such limits --   I do my best shopping on vacation!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2016)

davidvel said:


> I agree. 15 years ago, we'd go to Vegas 4-5 weekends a year. Back then, $10-15 blackjack tables were a lot, and there were plenty of $3-$5 tables to have fun at. 21 paid 3/2, and you could double any two cards. You didn't mind "newbies" at the tables when you were betting at these tables.
> 
> Now most of the strip casinos pay 6/5 on 21, hit on soft 17, restrict your doubling, use auto-shufflers, and have $15 limits at the lowest tables. You have to walk around in search of a $10 table and decent rules. Unfortunately, people at the lowest limit tables often have zero understanding of how to play, and blow up the table.  (Gotta love the people who cash in for $40 at a $10 limit table.)
> 
> We've seen dozens of empty $15-$25 tables at many casinos with no lower limits, even mid-week. Its a strange business model, although everyone claims that they know what they are doing. I'm no so sure with all the bankruptcies, etc.



And don't forget they use to deal at a rate of 40 to 60 hands per hour. Now they're dealing upwards of 100 hands/hour. Not only have the casino's increased the house edge, they've increased how fast they empty your wallet. We quit going to Vegas with a gambling budget when we stopped having fun. It's no fun when you put a $100 bill in a machine and your done if 15 to 20 minutes with absolutely nothing to show for your time. No comps, no small wins, no fun.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I only play the slot machines and was really disheartened when they went coin-less everywhere. To me, just not as much fun as walking around with a cup full of quarters looking for a place to park my butt for awhile. Cliff learned his lesson on our last trip -- don't begrudge me the $200 I've set aside for the slots, because that self-imposed limit works.  Leaving the casino because he can't stand to see me "waste money" is much more expensive.   When we go to the shopping mall I have no such limits --   I do my best shopping on vacation!



While I've grown to like the TITO system (ticket in, ticket out), I wonder how much money the casino's left on the table when they went to that system? When we'd walk through a casino, any loose change we had typically went into a machine.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 2, 2016)

Good day for UBER!


----------



## presley (Dec 2, 2016)

I guess I am used to paying to park just about anywhere I go. $10. sound super cheap to me.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 2, 2016)

presley said:


> I guess I am used to paying to park just about anywhere I go. $10. sound super cheap to me.



Yeah, beats the $44 ticket I got recently for parking on sweeping day, I was only in the drs that long, $1 a minute...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2016)

Each casino parking gate payment machine needs to add a _Double Or Nothing_ option. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2016)

I also felt great disappointment with loading money into machines.  I used to enjoy the quarter slots and was quite bored with it last year.  Rick and I spent a total of about $26 on slots and didn't gamble otherwise.  We did see four shows, and that was our Vegas fun.  I also really enjoyed a few restaurants around town.  But I don't see going back for a few years, at least.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2016)

Dh and I went to Las Vegas twice in a two year period.  Prior to that it had been quite a few years since we'd been there.  I'm done with it at this point, feel no need to go back.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2016)

presley said:


> I guess I am used to paying to park just about anywhere I go. $10. sound super cheap to me.





SmithOp said:


> Yeah, beats the $44 ticket I got recently for parking on sweeping day, I was only in the drs that long, $1 a minute...



I'm sure that's what they're counting on, just like they counted on the fact the subtle changes to the odds wouldn't matter to gamblers. Granted paying for parking in Chicago, New York, LA or most major cities is considerably more expensive than Vegas, the old Vegas customers were accustomed to being treated like royalty, even the low rollers, in exchange for their patronage. Bennie Binion use to walk through the casino handing out rolls of nickels to gamblers. They use to offer gamblers specials such as $4.99 steak and eggs, just to get people in the door and, they knew everyone they got in those doors was worth X amount of dollars. The hostess at the coffee shop use to know the average gambler by name.  It use to be more personal. They don't appear to need that anymore.

Now, sadly, it's becoming more and more a situation of, give us your money and get out.

On the plus side, we stopped going exclusively to Vegas for vacation and we've explored a lot more of the world. I do miss the "old" days when gamblers were king and queen.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 3, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm sure that's what they're counting on, just like they counted on the fact the subtle changes to the odds wouldn't matter to gamblers. Granted paying for parking in Chicago, New York, LA or most major cities is considerably more expensive than Vegas, the old Vegas customers were accustomed to being treated like royalty, even the low rollers, in exchange for their patronage. Bennie Binion use to walk through the casino handing out rolls of nickels to gamblers. They use to offer gamblers specials such as $4.99 steak and eggs, just to get people in the door and, they knew everyone they got in those doors was worth X amount of dollars. The hostess at the coffee shop use to know the average gambler by name.  It use to be more personal. They don't appear to need that anymore.
> 
> Now, sadly, it's becoming more and more a situation of, give us your money and get out.
> 
> On the plus side, we stopped going exclusively to Vegas for vacation and we've explored a lot more of the world. I do miss the "old" days when gamblers were king and queen.



Geez, Benny Binion died over 25 years ago, hardly relevant, times change and people are still enjoying Vegas.  I'm here this weekend and its packed with cowboys for the national rodeo finals.  The first direct flight from Beijin arrived yesterday and the new Lucky Dragon grand opening is today.  I don't think Vegas will miss the Binionaires.

BTW, the most obnoxious people here are the timeshare hawkers, we were accosted three times at Harrahs by Wyndham employees, one almost grabbed my wife by the arm but I gave him the don't even think about it stinkeye.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 9, 2016)

Residents free parking at MGM is slated to end by January 1st,  according to our local news station. The other properties starting to charge for parking next year have not said if residents will have to pay or not. That being said about parking, the new stadium was approved adding a 1 cent tax hike to all strip hotel stays to help pay for the stadium. I rarely go to the strip, preferring instead South  Point or Sunset Station Casino Restaurants.

Suzanne


----------



## hsintang (Dec 13, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I have a bogo coupon for 48 hr passes, I'm staying at HGVC Karen Ave.


Can you share how to get boo coupon for monorail?  I will need to get 4 x 2 day passes, this will help.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2016)

Will the Venetian be charging for parking?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 16, 2016)

hsintang said:


> Can you share how to get boo coupon for monorail?  I will need to get 4 x 2 day passes, this will help.



by playing blackjack and slot games on my ipad.

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-use-myvegas-to-save-money-in-las-vegas-2015-9


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Dec 22, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Will the Venetian be charging for parking?


I read that neither the Venetian nor the Palazzo will charge, nor will Treasure Island. Also, the Station casinos around town don't charge. There are some others but I can't remember which ones.

I got this email today about a way to avoid paying for parking at the MGM properties:




_Here's Your Free Parking Pass _
*



*
Complimentary parking for Nevada residents will end on December 29, 2016, but you can continue to enjoy free self-parking at all our Las Vegas resorts. JoinM life Rewards today, and then apply for the no annual fee2 M life Rewards Mastercard. Once your application has been approved, free self-parking is once again yours! 



In addition to free self-parking at all our Las Vegas resorts, the M life Rewards Mastercard also gets you:


• Automatic Upgrade to M life Rewards Pearl Status1
• Priority Hotel Check-In at M life Rewards Destinations
• Buffet Line Pass at Las Vegas Resorts
NO ANNUAL FEE2

I would assume that offer would apply to anyone, not just Nevada residents.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2016)

Karen G said:


> I read that neither the Venetian nor the Palazzo will charge, nor will Treasure Island. Also, the Station casinos around town don't charge. There are some others but I can't remember which ones.
> 
> I got this email today about a way to avoid paying for parking at the MGM properties:
> 
> ...



I suppose I could cancel our AA credit card and take this one out. The only reason we have the AA card was to put a card in my wife's name and for the free checked bag. The problem is AA is our LAST airline of choice as it stands now and we haven't flown them in over 2 years. I'm also having a great deal if difficulty using our FF miles with AA unless I want horrible flight times with 2 changes of planes. So, maybe the free parking will make more sense plus, no annual fee beats paying a fee on a card who's benefits we're not really using.

Still, I feel as if the casino's are herding me into profit centers for them rather than working on attracting me into their casino's.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 24, 2016)

I play the mlife slot games on a app and get free rewards for Vegas, this upcoming trip I have a free buffet, 2 fo1 sandwiches at Carnegy Deli and 2 for 1 monorail passes.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Give me South Point or Downtown.  More laid back.  More fun from my perspective.

George


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 25, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> AFAIK, the MGM properties are still offering free parking for locals.  Just scan your DL at the kiosk.


I believe it's only the MGM owned properties (there's a lot) that are charging for parking. 

https://blog.vegas.com/las-vegas-hotels/heres-the-411-on-mgm-resorts-parking-fees-in-vegas-65540/


Free parking for locals may be short lived:

http://news3lv.com/news/local/locals-wont-have-to-pay-for-parking-at-mgm-properties-for-now


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> I believe it's only the MGM owned properties (there's a lot) that are charging for parking.
> 
> https://blog.vegas.com/las-vegas-hotels/heres-the-411-on-mgm-resorts-parking-fees-in-vegas-65540/
> 
> ...



Unfortunately HET has decided to follow MGM's lead, which means every casino on the strip except TI, the Venetian and the Stratosphere will charge for parking.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 25, 2016)

itradehilton said:


> I play the mlife slot games on a app and get free rewards for Vegas, this upcoming trip I have a free buffet, 2 fo1 sandwiches at Carnegy Deli and 2 for 1 monorail passes.



Beware blackout dates.  DW did not get all of her benes when she was in Vegas earlier this week.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 26, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> Unfortunately HET has decided to follow MGM's lead, which means every casino on the strip except TI, the Venetian and the Stratosphere will charge for parking.


There are 4 HGVC TS's (free self parking) and the Marriott Grand Chateau (free valet parking): for TS owners and exchangers.  I haven't heard of any changes for these TS's.

I also haven't heard of any change for the Jockey Club, which offers free self parking in the Cosmopolitan, on a designated floor and area.

We live in Vegas and if we go to a strip hotel for a dinner and/or show, we just valet and will continue to do so.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 2, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> Give me South Point or Downtown.  More laid back.  More fun from my perspective.
> 
> George


South Point very friendly and will comp you on minimal play. I have never been turned down for a comped meal. Buffet oyster bar or the restaurant. Station casinos  also a great value $2 buds and hot dogs on nfl game days


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ron98GT said:


> There are 4 HGVC TS's (free self parking) and the Marriott Grand Chateau (free valet parking): for TS owners and exchangers.  I haven't heard of any changes for these TS's.
> 
> I also haven't heard of any change for the Jockey Club, which offers free self parking in the Cosmopolitan, on a designated floor and area.
> 
> We live in Vegas and if we go to a strip hotel for a dinner and/or show, we just valet and will continue to do so.



HGCV Elera uses the Planet Hollywood parking garage. PH is a HET property. I'm assuming (could be wrong) that guests at Elera will pay to park in the Planet Hollywood garage.

If I was renting a car to leave it parked in the TS parking garage, I wouldn't rent a car. We use the rental car to go from Casino to Casino as my wife has issues with her feet, knee's and back the keep her from walking long distances. Even standing in the sometimes long taxi lines causes her to have pain. Thus the rental car in an area were many people find a car to be more of a hassle than a benefit.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 3, 2017)

Reasons I see for the parking fees:

- The land used for parking could be converted into buildings that would bring more profit than free parking brings, as this becomes clearer and clearer it makes no sense to continue offering free parking.

- Vegas is becoming more and more environmentally-friendly. While most tourists will never notice, Vegas is eco-conscious and free parking is NOT good for the planet. When people pay for parking they carpool more, use mass transit more, make their trips more efficient by doing more at one location. 

- There has been a trend over many years where profits are shifting from gaming to food and entertainment. We are shifting from offering things like free food and entertainment as a draw for gaming revenue to simply offering excellent food and entertainment at a cost. In the past 30 years the percentage of profits from gaming has dropped significantly while the profits from rooms, food, entertainment, and 'other' have increased significantly. 

Consider reading:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/15/business/economy/15view.html

http://gaming.unlv.edu/reports/NV_departments_historic.pdf

http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/09/20/the-millennial-problem-the-problem-with-the-casino.aspx


----------

